# What's this part called?



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello, does anyone know the name or part number of the part that extends out of the bottom if the Gen 2 Cruze that tblack arrow is pointing to in the attached photo?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Can you insert the picture instead of attaching it. It will not pull up to the larger version for some reason. That said, I cant see it, but if I'm looking at a picture of a dissasembled front end, it is a piece of aerodynamic plastic.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Can you insert the picture instead of attaching it. It will not pull up to the larger version for some reason. That said, I cant see it, but if I'm looking at a picture of a dissasembled front end, it is a piece of aerodynamic plastic.


Thanks for your help. I haven't a clue how to insert a photo? My apologies but I am a novice


----------



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

Had the same problem when I tried to attach a photo that I edited by drawing arrow in pic. Some reason it won’t open and says image won’t load. Try using original photo it will load. Would also like to know how to insert pic


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Drmilr said:


> Had the same problem when I tried to attach a photo that I edited by drawing arrow in pic. Some reason it won’t open and says image won’t load. Try using original photo it will load. Would also like to know how to insert pic


If you used Microsoft Paint to edit the pic, it will often make the file size larger when it is saved. It does not compress .jpg files very well, for example. I use a different tool called Gimp, which is freeware. It does a much better job of compressing the files, altho the editor is a bit clunky to drive.

A quick look here did not turn up the file size limits for attachments, but I'm thinking you may have crossed the threshold for file size when you edited it.

Also note that, after you browse to a file on your computer, you need to click on the text string "Upload File(s)" below the browse button. It's not obvious at first that you need to do that. The string is not boxed or otherwise highlighted until you drag over it.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you so much for explaining.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The pic works fine if you open it in a new window/tab.

Do you have another image of the part in question - as in, from a different angle?


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

MP81 said:


> The pic works fine if you open it in a new window/tab.
> 
> Do you have another image of the part in question - as in, from a different angle?


Thank you for letting me know. I will crop the area and put a better and larger arrow so that you can see it properly. But they are two black pieces sticking out of the sides of the intercooler that seem to mirror the chassis of the vehicle directly to the front of the vehicle under the engine bay.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

I zoomed in and cropped the photo to allow better view of the part. Can you decided what it is now? Hope it's not too small, the app keeps resizing the photo attachments. Can. You see the crooked thin black arrow pointing to the part?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If it's metal, it's probably the subframe.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm thinking that extension is indeed part of the front cradle as MP81 suggested. Basically it's the solid platform which supports everything front of the firewall. 

Yep, just checked. That's the cradle you're looking at.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

MP81 said:


> If it's metal, it's probably the subframe.


I'm thinking you are correct. Looking like some sort of extension of the subframe. Thanks a million


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Taxman said:


> I'm thinking that extension is indeed part of the front cradle as MP81 suggested. Basically it's the solid platform which supports everything front of the firewall.
> 
> Yep, just checked. That's the cradle you're looking at.


Thanks for the info. You guys were right. It's part of the subframe. I thought it would have been able to come off and just replace that extension part but looks like I will need to get an entire subframe


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Not a problem - looking at the impact, I expect the unibody itself to also be bent up pretty good. Even with a new subframe, it might not line up.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> The pic works fine if you open it in a new window/tab.
> 
> Do you have another image of the part in question - as in, from a different angle?


This is what I usually get when I try to open an attached picture:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Right click on the image in the post and open it in a new tab/window.


----------

